# Power Tongue Jack



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 2006 23RS. I think I would like to add a power tongue jack to save some cranking.

In doing a web search I see quite a few but I'm not sure which to buy. Some of them are for 2000 lbs and some for 3000 lbs. Can someone give me some advice on what I should be looking for with a 23RS? This looks like something I could install myself but I'd like an opinion on that as well. Read about one form CW and the review was not too good.

Appreciate the excellent advice I receive from everyone here.

Rayman ( Bill)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get the 3000 or 3500 pound version, not the 2000 pound. Most of the complaints are from people that do not connect them properly. The installation is very simple and takes about 15 minutes.

The problem most people have is with the ground side of the motor. It is self grounded through the tongue jack. I recommend that you add a ground wire from the motor to the trailer frame. Also they are so simple to use that people stress them when they jack the tongue and back of the trucks up to make it easier to install the weight distribution chains. Just don't over do it and you will be fine.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just to add to what Andy said, make sure it has metal gears, they will last longer. A few guys here have barker jacks and are very happy with them. This is the one that I have, I got it at my dealer for about $200.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

I would highly recommend going with the highest capacity you can find. Especially if you have an Equal-i-zer hitch!

We have an Atwood 3500, and are very happy with it. It picks up the tounge of my trailer, as well as the rear end of my Titan, without even breaking a sweat!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bill,
> 
> I would highly recommend going with the highest capacity you can find. Especially if you have an Equal-i-zer hitch!
> 
> ...


My TV is an '06 Tundra. Not as hefty as the Titan but pulls it well. Thanks. I will look at the Atwood 3500.

Bill


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Rayman said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Bill,
> ...


I DO HAVE the Equalizer hitch so it will be 3500. Thanks again for the info.

Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the ATWOOD 3002 -- works fine with the 23RS ....

also -- all the ATWOODs now have metal teeth....


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

This is a good price. Don't know if it's the best price.

http://www.etrailerpart.com/MyWebs/myweb/c...530_1322952.htm

action


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

[quote name='s'more' date='Mar 3 2006, 02:17 PM']
This is a good price. Don't know if it's the best price.

http://www.etrailerpart.com/MyWebs/myweb/c...530_1322952.htm

action
[snapback]86883[/snapback]​
That's a VERY good price. I just now saw it for $279. on the net.

I'll order it.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Get the 3000 or 3500 pound version, not the 2000 pound. Most of the complaints are from people that do not connect them properly. The installation is very simple and takes about 15 minutes.
> 
> The problem most people have is with the ground side of the motor. It is self grounded through the tongue jack. I recommend that you add a ground wire from the motor to the trailer frame. Also they are so simple to use that people stress them when they jack the tongue and back of the trucks up to make it easier to install the weight distribution chains. Just don't over do it and you will be fine.
> [snapback]86795[/snapback]​


I bought the Atwood 3500 HD. You're right. The installation does look easy. My question is this- Not sure how to add a ground wire from the motor to the frame. Everything looks self-contained when I take the plastic cover off. Where would i attach the ground?

Rayman


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Rayman said:


> I bought the Atwood 3500 HD. You're right. The installation does look easy. My question is this- Not sure how to add a ground wire from the motor to the frame. Everything looks self-contained when I take the plastic cover off. Where would i attach the ground?
> 
> Rayman
> [snapback]89156[/snapback]​


There should be no need to add a ground wire. When you bolt it to the trailer tongue the contact from the bolts is enough to act as a good ground. You're gonna love that new jack!!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Rayman said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Atwood 3500 HD. You're right. The installation does look easy. My question is this- Not sure how to add a ground wire from the motor to the frame. Everything looks self-contained when I take the plastic cover off. Where would i attach the ground?
> ...


Rayman,

Mike is correct. I would add that you may want to scrape away the paint on the trailer frame - as well as at the jack - a little bit at the point of contact between the jack assembly and the frame. This will assure a good electrical contact.

I would try it without doing that first, as this does introduce a place for corrosion to start. But if you are not getting good performance out of the jack, that is the first thing to try as a fix to the problem.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You could just add a star washer at the point of contact. Usually, the star biting into both surfaces is enough to cut through the paint and get metal to metal contact. You can always paint over it after it's snug and working to keep moisture and air away and inhibit corrosion.

Tim


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks to all for the help and advice. I know this is one addition (mod?) that we're going to love.

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Due to "unaviodable delays" ( I cracked a rib 2 wks ago don't ask how-too embarrassing) I finally got the Atwood HD tongue jack installed today.

Piece of cake. Works great. Lifts the 23RS and the Tundra just fine.

It seemed like there was some discussion on some thread about theft on these things. Gave me pause for thought. What I did was to leave the "foot" off the jack and put a HD bike coated cable through the hole where the pin goes to attach the foot. I then locked it to the frame of the Outback. Probably a little more work when I hitch up. It won't stop a really determined thief but it will slow them down some. You can only do so much.

BTW- it is a little tricky to get the LP tank cover on after but someone here said if you "roll it" it works. Hard to expalin what that means but I got it no problem.

Once again, thanks for all the help and advice.

Rayman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rayman said:


> Due to "unaviodable delays" ( I cracked a rib 2 wks ago don't ask how-too embarrassing) .
> 
> [snapback]90738[/snapback]​


That's like telling your kids not to eat one of those fresh hot chocolate chip cookies...it just toooooooo tempting. Come on, you can tell us.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My feelings exactly.....Spill it









John


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's the short version:

Tripped in a parking lot and hit the angle of a curb on my left side. Tore up my knee pretty good and cracked 2 ribs on the left side.

Tripped. Do you believe that. BTW. I was TOTALLY SOBER. No way I could lift the Equalizer hitch to get it on the truck to do the power tongue install. Still hurts alot when I cough even with the wrap but better. If DW knew I picked up that hitch and put it on the truck I would not be able to type this right now.

OK everybody happy now? Ha ha.

Rayman


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tripped, thats not embarressing. I do that daily. Getting hurt stinks tho. Hope you are healing ok.

John

BTW, my power jack came via UPS today







couple of 6 x 6's under the tongue and first mod of 06!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Rayman said:


> Here's the short version:
> 
> Tripped in a parking lot and hit the angle of a curb on my left side. Tore up my knee pretty good and cracked 2 ribs on the left side.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear of your misfortune. I can honestly say I've done that once or twice myself. It's bad enough when somebody see's you do it. It's even worse when you get hurt and have to tell people what happened. unfortunately, cracked or broken ribs can hurt for awhile - even 1 - 2 months







. been there, done that. everything you do hurts. I hope you heal quickly, camping season is coming up soon!! maybe you can change your story to something like "I was saving a little old lady who was being mugged in the parking lot when...."

Get well soon!!

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rayman hope the ribs heal quickly for you
Take it easy and don't over do it before they are healed all the way
And don't worry about tripping we all have done something goofy

A couple of months ago had to go to the Hosp.
I sliced open my finger pretty good
The nurse asked how, I said on ice , You should have seen the look I got
Short of it I was cleaning an old fridge chopping the ice out and reached in to pull it out 
And everything was blood red









Don


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Rayman,
You should talk to Ghosty about coming up with a radical explaination of your cracked ribs..I was racing my motorcycle when a lady pushing a baby stroller suddenly appeared on the track...or something flashy like that!

Unfortunatley I have cracked two ribs before and it takes the better part of a year to really heal, sorry to say.

Scott


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

snsgraham said:


> Rayman,
> You should talk to Ghosty about coming up with a radical explaination of your cracked ribs..I was racing my motorcycle when a lady pushing a baby stroller suddenly appeared on the track...or something flashy like that!
> 
> Unfortunatley I have cracked two ribs before and it takes the better part of a year to really heal, sorry to say.
> ...


I'll be fine.Heck it only hurts when I laugh, cough, sleep, bend over, breath deep.
I slept in my recliner the first week. Things are really looking up. I can actually lay down!!! Wow!!

rayman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Buddy of mine did something like that in college, except he had both hands in his front pockets. He tripped just before the curb and land teeth first intot the curb. Came up spitting out teeth.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Buddy of mine did something like that in college, except he had both hands in his front pockets. He tripped just before the curb and land teeth first intot the curb. Came up spitting out teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man! That's an expensive fall.

Rayman


----------

